# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Dumpy tree frog food

## Eli

Hey ff, I just got two baby whites tree frogs which I keep in an 18x18x18 terrarium and I wanted to know what i should feed them at this point aswell as when they get bigger. They are both about 1and 1/2 inches long

----------


## Ryan

Baby dumpies can eat small to medium crickets. when
 frogs are adults, dubia roaches or a good amount of large crickets

----------

Frogman1031

----------

